# JDownloader



## motors77 (22 Février 2010)

bonjour ,

je débarque sur mac os x (mbp uni ^^) j'utiliser windaube mais les plantages a repetition as eu un effet de crise de demence bref passont .

j'utiliser la version windows de jdownloader donc elle fonctionne bien mais sur mon MBP je sait pas comment la faire marcher l'application ce lance mais je ne voit que l'icone dans le dock pas d'ecran d'acceuil pour y mettre mes identifiant megaupload , ni meme pour y entrer un lien de telechargement .

si vous pouvez m'aider sa me serai utile vue que je debute sur la plateforme MAC .

amicalement motors77.


----------



## fifikawazaky (22 Février 2010)

la version mac est ici
http://jdownloader.softonic.fr/mac
on entre les comptes dans l'onglet "Premium"


----------



## motors77 (22 Février 2010)

j'ai deja telecharger plusieures version de jdownloader pour mac mais j'ai juste l'icone qui apparait j'ai pas le programme qui demarre en lui même ( qu'il puissent etre utiliser )


----------



## 84pixels (23 Février 2010)

Jdownloader marche en java si je me trompe pas, regarde tes mises à jour.


----------



## motors77 (23 Février 2010)

enfaite il fallit que mon mac redemmare pour que jdownloader ce lance merci de vos reponse en tout cas


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Février 2010)

salut
j'ai le même souci avec JDownloader
il s'ouvre mais rien ne s'affiche
pourtant j'ai fait la mise à jour de logiciel et j'ai essayer de redémarrer mais rien n'y fait
quelqu'un à une solution ?
merci


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Février 2010)

personne pour m'aider je suis dans l'impasse


----------



## motors77 (27 Février 2010)

essaye de re-telecharger une version de jdownloader


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Février 2010)

c'est fait, même résultat
à moins que la version actuelle ne pose soucis mais je ne sais pas où trouver une ancienne version pour essayer


----------



## olivierdo (27 Février 2010)

moi ça marche parfaitement c'est la version christmas 0.9.579


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Février 2010)

olivierdo a dit:


> moi ça marche parfaitement c'est la version christmas 0.9.579



je viens d'essayer pareil !
Java est il en cause ?
Comment savoir si j'ai la bonne version ?
La mise à jour de logiciel ne détecte rien

---------- Post added at 13h52 ---------- Previous post was at 13h20 ----------

J'ai cette version de Java: 1.5;0_22


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Mars 2010)

bon desolé mais je n'y arrive toujours pas rien à faire JDownloader ne se lance pas
Toute aide est la bienvenue 
merci


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Mars 2010)

Toujours dans le but de faire marcher ce logiciel j'ai regarder dans l'historique de mes mises à jours et j'ai bien installé la dernière version de Java (Update 6 pour 10.5)
que dois je faire ? La réinstaller ?
Est ce que cela va m'indiquer qu'elle existe déjà ?
Merci


----------



## totoma27 (14 Avril 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème, rien y fait. Jdownloader est vide. Je dois obligatoirement le forcer à quitter pou quitter.


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Avril 2010)

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul !
Perso j'ai laissé tombé ne trouvant pas de solutions pour faire marcher ce logiciel, dommage !


----------



## storm952 (15 Avril 2010)

Salut, bon pour moi c bon,

telecharger et installer la version pour java 1.5 que l'on trouve ici > *http://jdownloader.org/download/index*
puis copier jdownloader dans applications

ensuite quitter jdownloader en utilisant " forcer a quitter " ( sous le menu pomme )

redemarrer le mac

relancer jdownloader qui se trouve dans application, et lorsqu'il vous demander si vous voulez integrer a firefox, cliquer sur ok .

pour moi cela a fonctionner

bonne journée


----------



## Sounki (20 Octobre 2010)

Voici comment faire, tout est expliqué dans ce site (et ce sera valable pour plein d'autre logiciel) : http://www.osxfacile.com/install.html (cas n°2)


----------

